# New Heaver Prototype, TRY IT



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm going to be on the beach Sun -Mon. If you'd like to give one of the new prototype heavers a throw or two just look me up.

Red 99 suburban, big rack lots of stickers on the back glass.










Tommy


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wish I was gonna be down there, really want to give it a toss.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

what beach ya gonna be on Tommy?...


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

dang tommy ,off by a week,working shift work till next thursday than it's fish killing time.personally i don't need to throw it after reading your testing accounts,just wanna know when it'll be available,but i'm patient,i'll be over in the corner spinning the rod lathe while i wait.lol.tight lines


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rockfish1 said:


> what beach ya gonna be on Tommy?...


Guess that would help...lol

Hatteras


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Tommy said:


> Guess that would help...lol
> 
> Hatteras


 Drop by and say hi,Tater and I would love ta sling the phrototype a time or two...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Look forward to getting hold of it also. If it will do what you told me last weekend it's gonna be a winner for sure...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Also: Tommy,Newkentnewbee,aka Arthur gave me some pretty good feedback on it,so anxious to give it a try..


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

great feeling rod I was lucky enough to try it on the field . It will cast some lead with little effort


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Wish I was gonna be down there, really want to give it a toss.


 Great rod with excellent backbone,loads easy,feather light,and throws like a dream... jmo of it.. Tater took it for a ride also and was impressed as well...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Great rod with excellent backbone,loads easy,feather light,and throws like a dream... jmo of it.. Tater took it for a ride also and was impressed as well...


Were ya lucky enough to get to fight a fish on it?


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I bet so. Anything Tommy pushes, is top notch.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Were ya lucky enough to get to fight a fish on it?


 No,but could see with it being so light and the action of it,should fight a fish well..


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, Tommy... Is this the one that's gonna throw 8 n' bait 200 yards on a spinning setup?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

solid7 said:


> Hey, Tommy... Is this the one that's gonna throw 8 n' bait 200 yards on a spinning setup?


not unless your using braid and a $1000 reel with a #100 braid shock leader on a half spool of line from Buckroe Pier......................hahahahahahaha I kill myself....


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice casting rod, Loads easy and ya dont have to put a whole lot of effort into getting distance out of it.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Tommy a bunch of us are goin to assateague to fish the month of may ....5th thru the 30th...... if youll send me a prototype ill take it up n show it off for you  ......ill even pay for it untill its returned to you


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hooked Up said:


> Tommy a bunch of us are goin to assateague to fish the month of may ....5th thru the 30th...... if youll send me a prototype ill take it up n show it off for you  ......ill even pay for it untill its returned to you


 You'll probably give him the money,and never send the rod back....


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Hooked Up said:


> Tommy a bunch of us are goin to assateague to fish the month of may ....5th thru the 30th...... if youll send me a prototype ill take it up n show it off for you  ......ill even pay for it untill its returned to you


Assateague is my neck of the woods. I'd love to come down and spend a day fishing with you guys.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> No,but could see with it being so light and the action of it,should fight a fish well..


shoulda let me toss it instead


----------

